# TO mop or NOT to mop Brisket



## sbishop (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Guys, Happy Superbowl day!

Got up early and the smoker(running at 225) is full with a 5lbs Brisket (I do believe the flat part, it's about 1.5-2" thick) and 2 pork butts.

I was wondering if you guys mop your brisket or let it be?

I plan on smoking both brisket and butts till 160, wrapping them in heavy foil and putting them in the oven @ 225 till 205 internal.

Since the meat is wrapped after 160, there is no use smoking anymore? so it's easier for me to set them in the oven, what do you think?

Thanks everyone!

Sbishop


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 6, 2011)

I do not mop briskets or butts and everything is still juicy. The more you open the smoker, the longer your smoke time will be. 

I never foil meat and put back in smoker, foil is only for the cooler in my book.

Never have finished in the oven, so can't help you with that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2011)

Personal preference mop or not. I usually mop just cause it seems like it keeps the meat more moist. As far as finishing in the oven I've done that too, sometimes it's easier and your also saving fuel. Over time you will develop your own way of doing things by experimenting with different methods & finding what works for you. Any way you choose will be good. Good luck!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm with Al I usually spritz/mop some people say that adding some alcohol in the spritz will help with bark formation I honestly don't know if it does or not. You are correct that once it is in the foil heat is heat and the oven will work just fine. It seems some members think it's a sin to put it in the oven at any point of the smoke but the honest truth is that while maybe not traditional heat is heat and where it comes from doesn't matter as long as it's the proper temp.  It's not like a foiled piece of meat will pick up any additional smoke.


----------



## sbishop (Feb 8, 2011)

Well the brisket was a success..wished i had some pics but the wife had the camera!

What i ended up doing was covering the brisket with mustard and montreal steak sprice 24hrs before the smoke.

Into the smoking at 225, moped with some homemade bbq sauce from a friend 2hrs into the smoke.

Smoked till 160,  then double wrapped in foil and into the oven till 205. Wrapped tightly in a towl and into the cooler for 2 hours.

You could almost pull it but i ended up slicing it....it was awsome!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice job man.  I thought about doing a brisket for the SB, but I just couldn't make myself get up that early.  Hunting season just ended and I've been getting up at 4AM every Saturday and Sunday since the middle of October.  I don't bother with the mop.  The full packers I buy have so much fat on them, they pretty much "self mop".  If I were doing one of those trimmed flats, I may have to think about it but I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## sbishop (Feb 8, 2011)

mine was a flat with hardly any fat on it....Next time i will tell the butcher to keep 1/4" of fat on!


----------

